# transparence barre menu désactivée ??!!



## fingerup (15 Avril 2008)

bonjour,

j'ai installé _opaquemenubar_ pour pouvoir mettre ma barre de menu opaque.
Et quand j'ai voulu remettre ma barre transparente les menus (comme par exemple quand je clique sur la pomme) été resté opaque, alors que j'avais le souvenir qu'ils étaient transparent avant.:mouais: . Alors que ma barre elle est bien transparente.
Pourtant _barre de menu translucide_ est bien coché dans les option du bureau.

Si j'avais su que l'option barre de menu translucide été accessible dans les paramètre j'aurais jamais télécharger ce logiciel de m....e 

comment pourrais je retrouver mes menus transparent, je suis sous léopard bien sûr.

merci...


----------



## schwebb (15 Avril 2008)

fingerup a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai installé _opaquemenubar_ pour pouvoir mettre ma barre de menu opaque.
> Et quand j'ai voulu remettre ma barre transparente les menus (comme par exemple quand je clique sur la pomme) été resté opaque, alors que j'avais le souvenir qu'ils étaient transparent avant.:mouais: . Alors que ma barre elle est bien transparente.
> ...



Bonjour,

Désinstalle proprement cette appli: si un désinstallateur est livré avec, sers-t'en. 
Sinon, jette-la, puis jette les fichiers .plist relatifs à cette appli (ils se trouvent dans TaPetiteMaison > Bibliothèque > Preferences).
Ensuite, fais une recherche avec Spotlight sur le nom du logiciel (et éventuellement le nom du développeur), puis jette les résultats s'il y en a.

Après, ça devrait rouler.


----------



## schwebb (15 Avril 2008)

Et puis, je pense qu'il vaut mieux éviter la customisation.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Et puis, je pense qu'il vaut mieux éviter la customisation.


Surtout quand Apple a prévu une option pour opacifier la barre de menu.    

Préférences Système>Bureau et éco. d'écran>Bureau>Barre des menus translucide (décocher)


----------



## schwebb (15 Avril 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Surtout quand Apple a prévu une option pour opacifier la barre de menu.
> 
> Préférences Système>Bureau et éco. d'écran>Bureau>Barre des menus translucide (décocher)



Oui!   

Mais je n'ai pas voulu en rajouter, fingerup s'en est déjà aperçu, et mordu les doigts...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2008)

En parlant de transparence, j'ai essayé Crystal Clear pour Leopard (version 1.9.1 qui fonctionne sans ShapeShifter) 

Très joli sur une capture d'écran. Insupportable si on essaye de travailler, même un peu, avec son Mac. J'imagine Windows Vista...  

J'ai commis l'erreur de jouer avec les préférences de la chose et après désinstallation, je n'ai pas retrouvé mes boutons de barre de menu originaux. :rateau: 

Heureusement, c'était sur une partition extérieure dédiée à ce genre de sotises. 

Si vous voulez faire ce genre de test sans risque, pensez à un système bootable une petite partition externe.


----------



## schwebb (15 Avril 2008)

Yes.

Un bac à sable, en somme.


----------



## fingerup (15 Avril 2008)

je l'ai déjà dèsinstaller proprement..
n'y aurait il pas un équivalent des registres de windows sur mac avec une valeur a changer. ce petit logiciel modifie bien une valeur ou un fichier quelque part.

comment remettre cette valeur à l'état d'origine..

je suis nouveaux sur mac et je connais pas encore tout le fonctionnement de cette OS j'espère que quel qu'un le sait.


----------



## schwebb (16 Avril 2008)

fingerup a dit:


> je l'ai déjà dèsinstaller proprement..
> n'y aurait il pas un équivalent des registres de windows sur mac avec une valeur a changer. ce petit logiciel modifie bien une valeur ou un fichier quelque part.
> 
> comment remettre cette valeur à l'état d'origine..
> ...



Il n'y a pas sur Mac d'équivalent des registres windowsiens.

Une appli est, en gros, un paquet: quand tu la jettes, tu jettes presque tout ce qui se rapporte à elle. Il reste les fichiers .plist à jeter, au pire. Si tu as bien jeté ceux de ton logiciel, alors je ne vois pas tellement ce qui pourrait continuer à foirer.

Spotlight ne te ramène rien?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2008)

Je viens de regarder cette application. Elle s'installe sans recourt à un mot de passe donc n'agit probablement pas profondément dans le système.

Il doit suffire de jeter la bonne préférence à la corbeille et de fermer sa session. Ce n'est pas forcément une .plist dédiée mais simplement une valeur dans une préférence de la session.

Personnellement, je pencherais pour com.apple.finder.plist ou com.apple.systemuiserver.plist ou com.apple.systempreferences.plist ou com.apple.SystemProfiler.plist

Une solution simple consiste à réinstaller l'application et à appliquer le réglage transparent. Puis à se débarrasser définitivement de l'application.


----------



## fingerup (16 Avril 2008)

pour moi les registre n'ont rien a voir avec l'installation. Ce sont des variables qui régissent beaucoup de chose sous windows. Comme par exemple un jour j'ai voulu enlever la flèche blanche apparaissant sur les raccourcis. Cette modification s'effectuais dans les registres.

Qu'elle valeur a bien peut modifier ce logiciel. j'ai toujours réussi a faire se que je voulais sur mon pc, j'espère que sur mon nouveau mac j'y arriverai aussi.

Est il possible de récupérer mes menus transparent??..

(schwebb : merci pour t'es réponse rapide, mais sans vouloir être méchant   je ne pense pas que tu puisse m'aider, alors évite de répondre stp. cela permettra p-e une personne connaissant vraiment la réponse à mon problème de m'aider.
Déjà lors de mon premier poste sur ce forum (problème avec ntfs for mac) tu m'avais répondu inutilement se qui avait empêché toute réponse fructueuse. Et la te revoilà.:affraid: 
je ne suis pas habitué à poster sur les forum, vous allez p-e me prendre pour un gros méchant. Mais je l'ai fais pour tomber sur des personne pouvant vraiment m'aider, pas pour lancer une discussion tchat.

Merci d'avance.

ps: en + je déteste ta photo...   )


----------



## fingerup (16 Avril 2008)

Merci Moonwalker,

voila une réponse comme je l'attendais.   
j'avais déjà réinstallé le log pour remettre à l'état d'origine.
mais malheureusement mes menus reste tout opaque.

pourrais tu m'expliquer a quoi correspond tes 4 fichiers.Le quel dois je supprimer? y a t il un risque?est il possible d'ouvrir ses fichiers pour les modifier facilement?

je veux tous savoir STP....


----------



## schwebb (16 Avril 2008)

fingerup a dit:


> pour moi les registre n'ont rien a voir avec l'installation. Ce sont des variables qui régissent beaucoup de chose sous windows. Comme par exemple un jour j'ai voulu enlever la flèche blanche apparaissant sur les raccourcis. Cette modification s'effectuais dans les registres.
> 
> Qu'elle valeur a bien peut modifier ce logiciel. j'ai toujours réussi a faire se que je voulais sur mon pc, j'espère que sur mon nouveau mac j'y arriverai aussi.
> 
> ...




Décontracte-toi, bonhomme.

Tu remarqueras que sur un forum, les gens tentent de t'aider bénévolement, en donnant de leur temps, ce qui implique un minimum de délicatesse en retour.

Pour chaque réponse, même "inutile", je me creuse la tête, je vais fouiller dans mon ordi, je cherche sur Google pour aider.

Si mes propositions ne t'aident pas, en revanche elles n'empêchent personne de poster une solution fructueuse, alors pas la peine de me mettre sur le dos la non résolution de je ne sais quel problème.

Mais ne t'inquiète pas, c'est la toute dernière fois que je me donne le moindre mal pour toi.


EDIT: remonte le fil de la discussion: je t'ai parlé des fichiers .plists. Encore faut-il lire.


----------



## fingerup (16 Avril 2008)

Merci,

allez le prend pas comme ça...

je trouve juste tes réponse futile tu pourras sans doute aider quelqu'un qui ne pense pas a supprimer tous les fichier associer à lapli, avant de poster sur le forum.
 Alors que dans mon cas j'ai bien sûr fais une recherche dans spotlight et désinstallé proprement avec addzapper. 

Et je pense vraiment que les personne vont moins me répondre si il y a déjà tous plein de réponse, ils vont pas relire ma 1er question.

Pour enfin en finir je suis désolé mais je trouve ta solution sur les fichiers .plist moin réfléchie que celle de Moonwalker. A ce que j'ai compris les fichiers .plist sont des fichier xml qui définissent tout plein de configuration. Or ta solution de virer le fichier associer et bien mais si tu ne sais pas lequel est associer..MMmmm...
Enfin bon merci quand même :king: bien sûr..

bonne journée


----------



## schwebb (16 Avril 2008)

Je le prends comme il faut prendre des réactions comme la tienne.

Mes réponses seraient moins "futiles" si de ton côté tu disais dès le début ce que tu as fait: moi, je vois que ce sont tes premiers posts, je ne peux pas deviner quel niveau tu as, par conséquent je pars du principe que tu ne connais pas tellement Mac OS X, donc je donne des "trucs" de base, accessibles à tous. 
Si tu les as déjà tentés mais que tu ne le dis pas, ne t'étonne pas de te les voir suggérer, ou en tout cas n'en fais pas le reproche aux autres.

Quel fichier .plist est associé?? Mais tu ne veux pas que je te mâche tout le boulot, si?? Sois déjà satisfait que je prenne sur mon temps pour te répondre. 

Curieuse mentalité.

Si tu veux filtrer les réponses, crée-toi ton propre forum, avec tes règles à toi (pense à y intégrer un correcteur d'orthographe et une grammaire consultable), mais n'embête pas les gens qui essaient de t'aider.


----------



## fingerup (16 Avril 2008)

je croyais que tu ne répondrais plus??! 

je t'aime pas toi et tes réponses c'est tout. j'ai pas envie que tu me réponde de nouveau lors de ma prochaine question.
j'ai réussi je crois. 

après si t es susceptible..A toi de voir.
j'ai bien compris que ce forum été toute ta vie.
Oublie moi c'est tout, comme ça on sera tout les 2 content. 

essaye pas de trouver des arguments, je sais bien que j'ai pas mes raisons de t'envoyer chier comme ça.

allez oublie moi...


----------



## schwebb (16 Avril 2008)

J'ai dit que c'était la dernière fois que je me donnais du mal pour toi, ce qui est très différent. Là par contre, c'est plutôt amusant... 
Comme je vois que tu n'aimes pas mes interventions, petit, je vais me faire un plaisir de te répondre encore une fois.   

Je constate que, si tu es très vite à court d'arguments, en revanche tu n'es pas à court d'impolitesse, ça on l'avait tous compris: ça doit te servir de caractère.  

Mais si tu ne m'aimes pas, pourquoi tu ne m'oublies pas, toi, tout simplement, depuis le début? C'était tout simple, pas agressif, et ça t'aurait (nous aurait) évité tout ça.   
Essaye.

Moi, je n'ai aucune raison de t'oublier. Contrairement à toi, je n'ai pas d'a priori. Et puis, dans ta catégorie, tu représentes une espèce de record. Tu es marrant à regarder, quoi.

En tout cas, je te remercie: grâce à toi j'en ai encore appris un peu plus aujourd'hui, ce qui est toujours bon à prendre.


----------



## fingerup (17 Avril 2008)

encore la toi??!!!

mais tu lâche pas l'affaire. Je vois que tu t'accrocher jusqu'au boue.

Et arrête de parler à la 3eme personne du pluriel, je sais pas si tu as remarqué mais tu es un peux tous seul à t'obstiner..hahahaha.bruti

Je vois que tu répond bien vite ma petite chochote susceptible, tu dois vraiment avoir que ça a faire dans ta pauvre vie.

Et si tu relis mon premier poste qui te demandais de pas me répondre il n'était vraiment pas impoli, c'est vraiment toi qui est susceptible..
Aller je te laisse le dernier mot si tu veux, tu peux me répondre encore et encore je n'ai plus besoin de ce poste, j'ai trouver ma réponse...:king:

j'ai hâte de voir ta réponse à ce message...


----------



## schwebb (17 Avril 2008)

Salut!    

Content que tu aies trouvé une solution à ton problème.   

Ben non, je ne suis pas la seule personne à suivre le fil: d'après le compteur, plus de 200 personnes sont passées le lire; même si on enlève nos propres passages, ça chiffre un peu. Je te laisse donc méditer sur le véritable destinataire de ton insulte...   

Comme je te le disais en message privé, je serais enchanté de poursuivre cette discussion, mais pas sur le forum, que nous polluons inutilement. Si tu le désires, contacte-moi donc par message privé, et développe tes arguments, qui pour l'instant sont peu consistants.


----------



## Maximouse (17 Avril 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Comme je te le disais en message privé, je serais enchanté de poursuivre cette discussion, mais pas sur le forum, que nous polluons inutilement. Si tu le désires, contacte-moi donc par message privé, et développe tes arguments, qui pour l'instant sont peu consistants.



Merci pour cette sage décision


----------

